# Cobia Caught Today- Oh Boy



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

My buddy just called me and told me they had one on ice on board Oh Boy- about 50 lbs. As far as they know that is the 2nd cobe taken today. Pics to follow once I check my e-mail...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell Yeah!!!!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sure am glad I did not check voice mail last night so I missed the captain's meeting after Jeff invited me- shaft. I should have been with those guys today!


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

and here we go...time to get eels...congrats on the catch


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

here we go nice cobe


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

50.11 lbs.official weight...


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Woohoo!!! Congrats!!:clap Its about to be on !!


----------



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

Someone predicted the 19th, who was it?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i think atlcapt called it a month ago..turns out he knows what he's talking about!:moon


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

What we all been waiting on. Cant wait to get on the water and put one on the deck.

Where they using a jig or what?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain Jeff spotted the fish and Don put an eel on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *[email protected] (2/26/2010)*How long until someone cries Wolf! It happens every year. They just saw the first cobia on Okaloosa PIER!!!!!!! March 19th first cobe off the boat...Im sticking to it.


Called it on Feb 26th! Much rather would have caught it =) Congrats! See you at the pier tomorrow!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Way to go guys. 

Dually noted Chris... go ahead and leave town tomarrow.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

NICE fish!!!!

out of Destin or Pensacola or where?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Destin!!!!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *lobsterman (3/19/2010)*Destin!!!!!!


guess they are a week or so away from my neck of the woods.....

although 2 smaller ones were caught several days ago!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It wasnt caught in Destin we watched them catch it just west of pcola pier


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to Mdrobe for posting this for me while I was still fishing. I want to congratulate JP Whibbs for getting the first one, as he caught his prior to us getting one. JP was out there by himself, and managed to get I believe 2. We found our fish just off of the Dunes hotel on Pcola beach, maybe 2 hundred yards past the end of the pier. Hopefully tomorrow will be a decent day. Good luck to all who fish this weekend.





Gump...out


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats Capt. Jeff and also Congrats JP. for putting the first one in the boat. By your self...Great job man. But no need to go by your self, give me acall next time.

Same goes for you Capt. Jeff, give me a call if theres an open spot.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats what I am talking about!!!!

Just my luck, the cobia start and I head offshore for two weeks:banghead. Please be kind and leave me a little one.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

OP-FOR,.... don't worry, I have to go back for 3 weeks starting on the 24th. I get back on the 16th, so hopefully the run will be full swing by then.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright!!! Lets do this!!!:clap:clap


----------



## Jason H (Mar 18, 2010)

Good job on the catch, Just my luck wife works this weekend and I got the kids


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

And so it begins


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Gump (3/19/2010)*Thanks to Mdrobe for posting this for me while I was still fishing. I want to congratulate JP Whibbs for getting the first one, as he caught his prior to us getting one. JP was out there by himself, and managed to get I believe 2. We found our fish just off of the Dunes hotel on Pcola beach, maybe 2 hundred yards past the end of the pier. Hopefully tomorrow will be a decent day. Good luck to all who fish this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How was the water clarity out there today? Good enough, evidently.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The water was pretty all the way to the pier. After the pier, it got a little more silty.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Hell yea Jeff! That is awesome.....I've been waking up my wife at night screaming "fish" and "right here, right here" since deer season closed. No more dreaming, they are here!!!

Congrats on the fish!!

Craig


----------

